
Show HN: Timmi – A minimal private Time Tracker for your basic needs (no login) - philippta
https://timmi.li/
======
philippta
Hey Hacker News! I would like to present you my project I've been working on:
Timmi. My intention with Timmi was to create a minimal time tracker which is
private by default.

At work, I needed something to simply track the times I spend on my tasks.
Most apps I had found required a user registration or were bloated with
features I didn't really use. As most of them had integrations with different
kinds of applications, the data had to be stored on 3rd party servers. So for
my simple use case, this was not a viable option.

I love to give back to the community, so enjoy your time with Timmi. Your
feedback is very welcome. :-)

